# KoC's Ultimate Unit Competitions - Hall Of Fame!



## KingOfCheese (Jan 4, 2010)

Welcome to the KingOfCheese's Ultimate Unit competition Hall Of Fame.

Players making the top 8 of each game will take a share in the 115 rep up for grabs.
5th-8th will earn +10 rep
3rd and 4th will earn +15 rep
2nd will earn +20 rep
1st will earn +25 rep
_(Some games may have a slightly different award system for rep, which will be detailed in that specific game)_

The Ultimate Unit games are now classed as an OFFICIAL Heresy Online competition, and as a result the winners will be granted a new shiny medal!








*Medallion of the Chosen*

Also, people are also given Hall Of Fame points.
The Hall Of Fame leaderboard displays players in order of Hall Of Fame points.

*Hall Of Fame Leaderboard*
_54 players in total_


Rank | Name | Points
#1 | Jack Mac | 21
#2 | mynameisgrax | 15
#3 | AAAAAAAAARRRGGHH | 14
#4 | Ultra111 | 13
#4 | Aramoro | 13
#6 | the Autarch | 12
#7 | Kinglopey | 11
#8 | marxalvia | 10
#8 | jfvz | 10
#8 | StalkerZero | 10
#8 | njfed | 10
#12 | Zodd | 9
#13 | Sausage | 8
#13 | Scathainn | 8
#13 | Hurricane | 8
#16 | warsmith7752 | 7
#16 | Dawnstar | 7
#18 | Grokfog | 6
#18 | Drannith | 6
#18 | Forty Three | 6
#18 | VicGin | 6
#22 | MetalHandkerchief | 5
#22 | ItsPug | 5
#22 | lokis222 | 5
#22 | TRU3 CHAOS | 5
#22 | gen.ahab | 5
#22 | D-A-C | 5
#22 | Uber Ork | 5
#29 | Sethis | 4
#29 | ChaosRedCorsairLord | 4
#31 | Shadowfane | 3
#31 | Biellann | 3
#31 | OIIIIIIO | 3
#31 | Vaz | 3
#31 | Wusword77 | 3
#31 | aboytervigon | 3
#31 | Lord Sven Kittyclaw | 3
#31 | jesse | 3
#39 | Stephen_Newman | 2
#40 | Khorothis | 1
#40 | Muffinman | 1
#40 | Medic Marine | 1
#40 | Tarvitz210300 | 1
#40 | Phaden | 1
#40 | Caratacos | 1
#40 | Doelago | 1
#40 | zas240 | 1
#40 | The Thunder of KayVaan | 1
#40 | IadUmboros | 1
#40 | Daniel Harper | 1
#40 | Cocakoala | 1
#40 | Orochi | 1
#40 | Hero of Coffee | 1
#40 | Nvvyn | 1
(The players in yellow have come first in a game, and earned a medal.)


The number of points you earn are dependent on what position you finished in, and how many players qualified for Hall Of Fame points.
Each game, there will be 26 Hall Of Fame points up for grabs.

To calculate the number of points you earn in a game...

6-Player Finals

1st Place = 10 points
2nd/3rd Place = 5 points
4th/5th/6th Place = 2 points

8-Player Finals

1st Place = 10 points
2nd Place = 6 points
3rd/4th Place = 3 points
5th/6th/7th/8th Place = 1 point

_(Some games may have a slightly different award system for Hall of Fame points, which will be detailed in that specific game)_

====================

*Game #1*
http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=77371


Player | Points
StalkerZero | 10
the Autarch | 6
Aramoro | 3
mynameisgrax | 3
Hurricane | 1
Zodd | 1
Cocakoala | 1
Wusword77 | 1
====================

*Game #2*
http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=77456


Player | Points
Jack Mac | 10
Forty Three | 6
Sethis | 3
Lord Sven Kittyclaw | 3
IadUmboros | 1
Daniel Harper | 1
Ultra111 | 1
_Fill-in unit_
| 0
====================

*Game #3*
http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=77600


Player | Points
Ultra111 | 10
Drannith | 6
aboytervigon | 3
Sausage | 3
ChaosRedCorsairLord | 1
Doelago | 1
zas240 | 1
The Thunder of KayVaan | 1
====================

*Game #4*
http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=78078


Player | Points
Kinglopey | 10
Aramoro | 5
Sausage | 5
Ultra111 | 2
Wusword77 | 2
Dawnstar | 2
====================

*Game #5*
http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=78665


Player | Points
AAAAAAAAARRRGGHH | 10
Aramoro | 5
D-A-C | 5
Zodd | 2
Stephen_Newman | 2
gen.ahab | 2
====================

*Game #6*
http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=79016


Player | Points
Jack Mac | 10
Hurricane | 6
Shadowfane | 3
AAAAAAAAARRRGGHH | 3
Khorothis | 1
Muffinman | 1
Sethis | 1
mynameisgrax | 1
====================

*Game #7*
http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=80467


Player | Points
mynameisgrax | 10
warsmith7752 | 6
Vaz | 3
gen.ahab | 3
Kinglopey | 1
Uber Ork | 1
Medic Marine | 1
the Autarch | 1
====================

*Game #8*
http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=83798


Player | Points
marxalvia | 10
Grokfog | 6
Biellann | 3
Uber Ork | 3
warsmith7752 | 1
Tarvitz210300 | 1
Hurricane | 1
AAAAAAAAARRRGGHH | 1
====================

*Game #9*
http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=84935


Player | Points
Makari | 0
Zodd | 6
Scathainn | 3
OIIIIIIO | 3
Phaden | 1
Uber Ork | 1
mynameisgrax | 1
Caratacos | 1
====================

*Game #10*
http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=85929


Player | Points
jfvz | 10
MetalHandkerchief | 5
ItsPug | 5
Dawnstar | 5
the Autarch | 5
lokis222 | 5
TRU3 CHAOS | 5
Scathainn | 5
====================

*Game #11*
http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=89790


Player | Points
njfed | 10
VicGin | 6
jesse | 3
ChaosRedCorsairLord | 3
Orochi | 1
Jack Mac | 1
Hero of Coffee | 1
Nvvyn | 1
====================

*Game #12*
Currently taking entries.
Feel free to join in!
http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=91064

====================


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

Damn! I have not even been a runner up. Perhaps I should take more time when thinking about a deadly serious unit.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Even more incentive to play. Nice work Cheese. :so_happy:


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Actually, now that we have this award available, I might actually put some effort into making a unit.


----------



## XxDreMisterxX (Dec 23, 2009)

Maybe you could make a honorable mentions to those who have never made it past the first round or lost to Makari? lol then i at least will be mentioned. xD


----------



## Uber Ork (Aug 23, 2010)

This is great! The medal looks great, thanks KoC + Management! k: :biggrin:


----------



## Dawnstar (Jan 21, 2010)

Nice work KoC 

I totally want one of those sweet medals as well


----------



## mynameisgrax (Sep 25, 2009)

I like to claim a moral victory for either the 2nd or 3rd game (I forget which), because I chose the same unit as the winner did. Then again, by that logic, everyone who chose Vect last game could claim a moral victory as well. ^_^


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

Awesome! THis deserves to be an offical competition, great work KoC.

To top it off I get a shiny new medal xD

edit: out of interest when will we recieve it?


----------



## StalkerZero (Oct 3, 2010)

Glad to see your competition idea became so huge. It really is a blast to do. 

Wish I was creative enough to win beyond resorting to using one of the cheapest things GW ever created. :wink:

Once in a great while on a forum you get a contribution that truly helps build your community and bring them together - and this was definitely one of them.


----------



## KingOfCheese (Jan 4, 2010)

StalkerZero said:


> Once in a great while on a forum you get a contribution that truly helps build your community and bring them together - and this was definitely one of them.


Its comments like yours that make doing these games worthwhile. 
Cheers mate.


----------



## KingOfCheese (Jan 4, 2010)

Added a Hall Of Fame Leaderboard. 

Details of Game #7 have been added, and updated the Hall Of Fame Leaderboard. 

Re-doing the Hall Of Fame leaderboard.
Making the top 6/8/10 from each game eligible for Hall Of Fame points, which will determine the ladder.

Details of Game #8 have been added, and Hall of Fame Leaderboard has been updated.


----------



## KingOfCheese (Jan 4, 2010)

Link to game #10 added, and the leaderboard has been put into a table for easier viewing.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Um, should this thing not be stickied maybe? I think it is important enough to deserve it.


----------



## StalkerZero (Oct 3, 2010)

I agree. And with the formatting that was done to the leaderboard it looks gorgeous now.


----------



## KingOfCheese (Jan 4, 2010)

StalkerZero said:


> I agree. And with the formatting that was done to the leaderboard it looks gorgeous now.


I'll put all the points for the individual games in tables too, when i finish work.


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

A good job has been done here. However I shall crack into the top 15 before soon! I vow this!


----------



## KingOfCheese (Jan 4, 2010)

Thread has been stickied... for now.


----------



## Muffinman (Aug 31, 2009)

Woohoo, im on the list!!!!


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

KingOfCheese said:


> Thread has been stickied... for now.


What do you mean "for now"?


----------



## KingOfCheese (Jan 4, 2010)

Doelago said:


> What do you mean "for now"?


If the page looks too cluttered with stickies, i may consider un-stickying it.
But ill leave it as a sticky for now.


----------



## KingOfCheese (Jan 4, 2010)

Ok, pretty sure i have finished all of the reformatting now.
What do people think of the tables etc?
Tried to make it easier for people to read, rather than just a big wall of writing.


----------



## Kinglopey (Sep 10, 2008)

Looks Really good, thanks!


----------



## KingOfCheese (Jan 4, 2010)

Everyone who had won a game should have a medal now.


----------



## KingOfCheese (Jan 4, 2010)

Results of Game #9 have been added, and the leaderboard is updated.


----------



## mynameisgrax (Sep 25, 2009)

Wooooo! The Hive Tyrant helps me climb up to 2nd place, overall! Now only JacMac stands in my way..... ^_^


----------



## KingOfCheese (Jan 4, 2010)

mynameisgrax said:


> Wooooo! The Hive Tyrant helps me climb up to 2nd place, overall! Now only JacMac stands in my way..... ^_^


There will be a fair few points handed out in Game #10, so its highly probable you might if you do well.


----------



## Drannith (Sep 18, 2010)

Woo placing 16th right now total, pretty sweet and I love these games.


----------



## KingOfCheese (Jan 4, 2010)

The results for Game #10 have been added, and the Hall Of Fame Leaderboard has been updated.


----------



## KingOfCheese (Jan 4, 2010)

Have simplified the way that Hall Of Fame points work.
Should make it easier for me (and everyone else) to keep track of.

This has changed the positions on the ladder slightly too.


----------



## KingOfCheese (Jan 4, 2010)

Leaderboard has been updated with Game #11 results.


----------



## jaysen (Jul 7, 2011)

Hey KoC.... when's the next official battle?


----------



## Dawnstar (Jan 21, 2010)

jaysen said:


> Hey KoC.... when's the next official battle?


I'd guess the far future, seeing as KoC hasn't visited in almost 2 months now


----------



## HOBO (Dec 7, 2007)

He's in poor health so...................


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

He briefly logged into WargamerAU on October 1st. Other than that, haven`t heard from him.


----------



## jaysen (Jul 7, 2011)

Holy shiznit, I hope he's not still sick?


----------



## aboytervigon (Jul 6, 2010)

Might be dead....We don't know, but most likely not dead.


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

Poor dude. Just thought about his games today. Hope he logs in one day.


----------

